# what is best to connect my ceiling speakers to



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

i have a single multizone set up pre installed in my home but want to add either a complete onkyo home theater system or just the receiver and a sub-wolfer which is the best way for me to go to push those speakers in the ceiling? so i can choose thank you


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean by "to push those speakers in the ceiling". Are you talking about how to mount them?


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2007)

when i say push these speakers i mean get the best results as in sound quality without wasting money on speakers i may not need for i have six speakers in the ceiling two on each zone if i buy the 7.1 with speakers i my have too many speakers i was thinking maybe i only need the sub-wolfer and the receiver to have a good enough quality home theater system p.s. speakers and zones were pre-install by the home builder that built my home with controls for each zone


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Please slow down and use sentences. Your posts are hard to read. It would help if you could tell us what equipment you have. What is the make and model of the speakers that you do have? How big is the room? Which equipment are you thinking of buying?


----------

